# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  PES 2015 trên PC yêu cầu cấu hình dễ thở

## atdzvl12

*Thắng sát nút, SH RC chạm trán Samsung White tại chung kết LMHT mùa 4*Như vậy là vào chiều tối ngày hôm nay 12/10, trận bán kết thứ 2 tại vòng chung kết Liên Minh Huyền Thoại mùa 4 đã chính thức khép lại với chiến thắng sát nút dành cho StarHorn Royal Club.
SmiLe - Esport 12/10/2014 22:28

 Clip*PS4 khoe đội hình game bom tấn*Kể từ 2015 trở đi, PS4 chắc chắn sẽ khiến nhiều game thủ quan tâm hơn với những tựa game như Persona 5 hay Final Fantasy XV.
F.F Chocobo - PC/Console 12/10/2014 20:21

 2014 World Championship*Tường thuật bán kết LMHT CKTG mùa 4 giữa OMG vs SH RC BO5*Trận bán kết 2 LMHT CKTG mùa 4 giữa OMG vs SH RC đã kết thúc với chiến thắng kịch tính 3-2 của SH RC trước đội tuyển OMG.
MaxSpeed - Tường thuật trực tiếp 12/10/2014 19:00

*Kingdom Hearts HD 2.5 Remix ôn lại quá khứ qua trailer mới*Ra mắt cách đây gần 10 năm, có lẽ ngay cả những fan trung thành nhất cũng đã quên đi phần nào nội dung của Kingdom Hearts II.
F.F Chocobo - PC/Console 12/10/2014 17:31

*Điểm danh các game online mới ra mắt tại Việt Nam đầu tháng 10*Soi lại những game online mới ra mắt tại Việt Nam trong khoảng đầu tháng 10, có khá nhiều sản phẩm đáng chú ý với đồ hoạ đẹp cùng lối chơi hấp dẫn.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 12/10/2014 16:48

*Sự khác biệt giữa Pokemon và thú nuôi*Chắc hẳn bạn đã từng không chỉ một mà rất nhiều lần "có mới nới cũ" trong các trò Pokemon?
F.F Chocobo - PC/Console 12/10/2014 16:46

*Tổng thể về Cực Lạc Không Gian - Game khoa học viễn tưởng hấp dẫn*Cực Lạc Không Gian là một game online 2.5D thuộc thể loại MMORPG có đề tài khoa ảo được phát triển và vận hành bởi công ty Sunshine Games.
Dr.Jackal - Game Online 12/10/2014 15:31

*[Clip] Đoạn CG hoành tráng của Long Môn Hổ Tướng*Long Môn Hổ Tướng là một game online 3D thuộc thể loại MMORPG có đề tài lịch sử được phát triển bởi công ty JingJie.
Dr.Jackal - Game Online 12/10/2014 13:45

*Tuần qua làng game online Việt Nam có rất nhiều tin hot*Trong tuần qua có rất nhiều tin hot tại làng game online Việt Nam với nhiều câu truyện xung quanh cuộc sống game thủ cũng như những việc phát hành game trên thị trường.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 12/10/2014 13:30

*Hàng khủng MU2 hé lộ thêm những hình ảnh tuyệt đẹp*NSX Webzen lại tiếp tục hâm nóng game online siêu phẩm MU2 bằng cách tung ra những hình ảnh tuyệt đẹp bên trong thế giới ảo.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 12/10/2014 11:02

*UFO Online - Game "người ngoài hành tinh" sắp mở cửa*Game online có lối chơi rất kỳ lạ UFO Online (tên đầy đủ là UFO Online: Fight for the Earth) đã chính thức mở cửa thử nghiệm thông qua hệ thống phân phối game nổi tiếng Steam.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 12/10/2014 11:00

*Tổng hợp game mobile hấp dẫn mới ra mắt tuần qua*Cùng chúng tôi điểm qua một vài tựa game mobile hấp dẫn mới ra mắt trong tuần đầu tháng 10/2014.
Ếck ôỘp - Mobile & Social 12/10/2014 00:00

 Clip*Những chú Robot nổi tiếng thú vị trong game*Trong thế giới game những chú Robot xuất hiện rất nhiều, nhất là trong những game có bối cảnh hiện đại.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 12/10/2014 00:00

*Top game online có đồ hoạ vô cùng dễ thương*Đây đều là những game online có nền tảng đồ hoạ mang phong cách hoạt hình rất dễ thương và đẹp mắt, rất đáng thử qua cho game thủ Việt Nam.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 11/10/2014 17:59

*Đánh giá Gauntlet: Game nhập vai hấp dẫn trong tháng 10*Chỉ với 15 USD tiền bản quyền, người chơi sẽ có thể được trải nghiệm một tựa game nhập vai với lối chơi co-op hết sức hấp dẫn và vui nhộn, và đặc biệt rằng hoàn toàn không tồn tại Cash Shop trong game.
SmiLe - Game Online 11/10/2014 17:46

*Chơi thử Xạ Chiến của VTC trước ngày ra mắt tại Việt Nam**Chiến Quốc Phá Hoại Thần - Game đậm chất "Diablo" của Giant**Top game online có đồ hoạ vô cùng dễ thương**Ma Thần 3D chính thức “lột xác” trong phiên bản mới*Ma Thần 3D cập nhật nhiều tính năng trong phiên bản mới.
Double A - Mobile & Social 11/10/2014 15:52

*Chiến Quốc Phá Hoại Thần - Game đậm chất "Diablo" của Giant*Chiến Quốc Phá Hoại Thần là một game online 2D thuộc thể loại MMORPG có đề tài lịch sử được phát triển và vận hành bởi công ty Giant Interactive.
Dr.Jackal - Game Online 11/10/2014 15:40

*Kiếm Tung - game “khủng” trong làng game Việt*Webgame 3D Kiếm Tung (http://kiemtung.vigo.vn) được đánh giá là "nằm top" trong các webgame 3D đang được phát hành tại Việt Nam.
Trảm Phong - Game Online 11/10/2014 15:40

*Chơi thử Xạ Chiến của VTC trước ngày ra mắt tại Việt Nam*Vào hôm nay, NPH Xạ Chiến đã hé lộ video gameplay đầu tiên của trò chơi này với phiên bản đã được Việt hóa khá hoàn chỉnh.
SmiLe - Game Online 11/10/2014 15:36

*GTO Paradise - Truyện tranh mới về thầy giáo Onizuka*GTO Paradise là phần mới nhất của bộ truyện tranh hài hước về quá trình làm thầy giáo của anh chàng Onizuka
Kandy K - Manga/Film 11/10/2014 15:35

*VLMP: Thiên Hạ Vô Địch 3 – Có còn là cuộc chơi của Nga My?*Những “nữ hoàng” Nga My của Thiên hạ Vô Địch - giải đấu cá nhân danh giá nhất Võ Lâm Miễn Phí (VLMP) - đang có một chút lo sợ...
Trảm Phong - Game Online 11/10/2014 15:15

*Khám phá One Piece Online - dòng game nhập vai 2.0 sắp ra mắt*One Piece Online đảm bảo toàn bộ cốt truyện xuyên suốt trò chơi sẽ bám sát 100% nguyên gốc của bộ truyện tranh hải tặc nổi tiếng thế giới.
Tù Và - Game Online 11/10/2014 15:00

*Võ Lâm Chi Mộng 2 ngập tràn người tham gia Open Beta*Mở cửa Open Beta không giới hạn từ sáng nay 09/10, Võ Lâm Chi Mộng 2 tiếp tục đón chào một lượng lớn game thủ tham gia.
Trảm Phong - Game Online 11/10/2014 14:50

*Ngộ Không 3D có "vô đối" về đồ họa trong cấu hình hạng trung?*Thật sự sau bộ cài 35MB, Ngộ Không 3D có thể mang cho game thủ được những gì?
Double A - Game Online 11/10/2014 14:40

*[Clip] Các liên chiêu đẹp mắt trong Chân Cổ Long Quần Hiệp Truyện*Chân Cổ Long Quần Hiệp Truyện là một game online 3D thuộc thể loại MMORPG có đề tài võ hiệp được phát triển và vận hành bởi công ty Zealot Digital của Đài Loan.
Dr.Jackal - Game Online 11/10/2014 14:33

*Top game mobile cực hay trên Window Phone tháng 10 (P1)*Sau đây là những tựa game mobile mới ra mắt trên Window Phone trong tháng 10 mà chắc chắn bạn sẽ muốn có nó trên dế yêu của mình.
MaxSpeed - Mobile & Social 11/10/2014 14:11

*Nhân vật nào giàu có nhất trong truyện tranh siêu anh hùng?*Hãy cùng thống kê mức độ giàu có của các nhân vật trong truyện tranh siêu anh hùng thông qua Infographic dưới đây.
Kandy K - Manga/Film 11/10/2014 14:06

 2014 World Championship*Tường thuật bán kết LMHT CKTG mùa 4 giữa Samsung Blue vs Samsung White BO5*Trận bán kết LMHT CKTG mùa 4 giữa hai anh em nhà Samsung Blue và Samsung White đã kết thúc với chiến thắng hủy diệt bất ngờ 3-0 của Samsung White.
MaxSpeed - Tường thuật trực tiếp 11/10/2014 13:49

*Hắc Ám Chi Quang đến tay game thủ Việt vào tháng 11 tới*Rất có thể Hắc Ám Chi Quang sẽ được FPT đưa đến tay game thủ vào tháng 11 tới, với mục đích thay thế chỗ đứng của Thiên Long Bát Bộ trước đây.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 11/10/2014 13:15

*Alienware lộ laptop chơi game với khả năng ép xung khủng*Với khả năng ép xung tốc độ lên đến 4,4 GHz, Alienware 18 là một lựa chọn không thể hấp dẫn hơn đối với các game thủ.
Nút Chuối - Gaming Gear 11/10/2014 13:00

*War Thunder Việt Nam dễ chết yểu vì đào ngũ trong game*Nhiều hành vi không đẹp của game thủ Việt đang phá hoại cộng đồng War Thunder
Nút Chuối - Game Online 11/10/2014 12:59

*Những mẹo chơi Riven, Zed, Anivia trong Liên Minh Huyền Thoại**Alienware lộ laptop chơi game với khả năng ép xung khủng**Hắc Ám Chi Quang đến tay game thủ Việt vào tháng 11 tới**Những mẹo chơi Riven, Zed, Anivia trong Liên Minh Huyền Thoại*Trong hơn 100 vị tướng trong tựa game Liên Minh Huyền Thoại, có rất nhiều loại cấp độ lựa chọn tướng dành cho game thủ.
Lâm Nguyễn - Esport 11/10/2014 12:22

*Xuất hiện loạt trang bị mới dành cho Liên Minh Huyền Thoại mùa 5*Mới đây Riot Games đã công cố rất nhiều thông tin thú vị dành cho mùa giải Liên Minh Huyền Thoại mới.
Chidotoji - Esport 11/10/2014 12:16

*Những vị "thánh" trong nền Liên Minh Huyền Thoại thế giới (Phần 2)*Có những vị "thánh" Liên Minh Huyền Thoại mang phong cách, xu hướng tốt nhưng cũng có những thánh mang thiên hướng nghịch ngợm, phá bĩnh.
Chidotoji - Esport 11/10/2014 11:51

*Không cần môn phái, game thủ vẫn có thể bá đạo với Cửu Âm Chân Kinh 2*Nếu như bạn không thích bị bó buộc bởi các môn quy, luật lệ hà khắc của môn phái thì thế lực mới Lãng Khách Giang Hồ (Vô Môn Phái) trong Cửu Âm Chân Kinh 2 sẽ là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu.
Double A - Game Online 11/10/2014 10:55

*Quần hùng và những thú vui tao nhã trong Mộng Võ Lâm*“Trong Mộng Võ Lâm, miêu tả bối cảnh giang hồ trong loạt truyện Kiếm hiệp nổi tiếng của Kim Dung chưa bao giờ chân thực tới vậy”.
Double A - Mobile & Social 11/10/2014 10:30

*Game "cổ mà hay" Dungeon Fighter ra mắt bản tiếng Anh*Đây sẽ là một cơ hội rất tốt để game thủ Việt có thể tự do trải nghiệm tựa game ấn tượng Dungeon Fighter
Nút Chuối - Game Online 11/10/2014 10:23

*Game đỉnh Lord of Vermillion: Arena hé lộ video gameplay đầu tiên*Square Enix đã tung ra đoạn trailer gameplay đầu tiên của Lord of Vermillion: Arena - game online mới hết sức hấp dẫn do hãng này phát hành tại Nhật Bản.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 11/10/2014 08:36

*Những lợi ích bất ngờ của việc chơi game*Ít ai ngờ rằng, việc chơi game vừa đủ mỗi ngày sẽ mang đến cho chúng ta nhiều lợi ích không ngờ.
Nút Chuối - Gaming Gear 11/10/2014 00:00

*Nhìn CS:GO, ngẫm về bản quyền game tại Việt Nam*Phong trào bỏ tiền mua key bản quyền chơi game nở rộ trong nhiều năm qua chứng minh được một điều, crack đã không còn là thứ quan trọng nhất
Nút Chuối - Game Online 11/10/2014 00:00

----------

